# *Trigger Warning* Suicide



## ChrisChampion (Mar 6, 2013)

Think about it everyday just keep losing and losing.When does it stop? I try and try to just keep pushing through. It never gets any easier. I'm a loser with literally NOTHING.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Keep your head up Brotha! We've all been there, and it is okay to feel this way. Admitting it publicly is a big step. No shame!


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

I don't have much to add other than I feel the same a lot of the time, and I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## dotcom85 (Mar 12, 2008)

everyone of us was sometimes at this point. dont think to much about yourself and compare it to others. i like your hobbys i mean wow you play guitar and make tattoos and you draw and make painting your totaly creative so focus on this. try to set you new goals for your creativity

go out and join maybe some painting clubs or something like that, or join a band where you can play guitar

Enjoy life ! go out and travel it will help your mind a lot.


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

It will stop when you allow it to. Accept your pain, and dive into it head first. Don't run from it. You must stop obsessing over negative thoughts and sensations, and just let them fade away on their own. Try leaving your mind alone, and just don't pay any mind to any thoughts. I say this coming from that dark suicidal pit you find yourself in right now. Realize your potential!


----------

